# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Votre sport (non,je ne rigole pas..)

## Romain.2.

Bonsoir,
Sortons des clichs classiques du programmeur et parlons sport.Quels sports pratiquez vous et/ou que vous suivez? et pourquoi ce sport? 
Perso, je suis la boxe thai(ou muay thai) car je trouve que c'est un sport noble et impressionnant.Mme si son retour "a la mode" pourri ce milieu.J'espre pouvoir commencer ce sport ds la fin de cette anne.
a vous!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fozzeuh

Pour ma part c'est le free-fight et je suis surtour l'UFC.

J'en ai fais 1 ans et demi et j'aimerais bien reprendre ds l'anne prochaine mais a prend pas mal de temps.


Voil  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Je me suis remis au Tai Chi. Mais pour l'instant je fais juste un peu de Gi Gong chez moi pour reconstruire un peu de muscle et de stamina avant de reprendre des cours pour voir le reste (armes, pousses etc...).

----------


## Miistik

Personnellement, je prfre la forme physique pure.
Donc naturellement, musculation et cardio  :8-): .

J'aime beaucoup les sports de combat galement pour en avoir pratiquer : essentiellement full contact.

Sinon les classiques : handball, volley, NBA (je trouve cela assez beau).

----------


## Na_Kai

Je ne suis pas les sports mais j'en pratiquent  ::): .
Je suis plutt sport de combats/auto-dfense et aussi cardio/musculation. ::D:

----------


## straasha

Je pense que le clich de l'informaticien gros ou maigre qui passe la journe devant son cran  faire le minimum d'effort est un peu dpass.
Certes, certains sont fiers de ne faire aucun sport et le revendiquent mais dans mon entourage, beaucoup font du sport  cot de leur travail, surtout des sports de combat pour les hommes et la salle de gym pour les filles (oui j'ai bien dit les filles parce qu'il y en a aussi mais ceci est un autre clich  ::aie:: ), on retrouve aussi souvent la plonge sous marine.
Je pense que a vient du besoin de se dfouler aprs tre rest assis toute la journe.

Pour ma part, je ne regarde quasiment jamais de sport a la tv (ou sur le net) et je pratique le hockey subaquatique (oui je sais trs peu de gens connaissent et non il n'y a pas de goal qui reste au fond), a dfoule bien et vu que c'est en piscine, j'ai les mme conditions climatiques toute l'anne  :;): .

----------


## Sunchaser

20 ans (env) de bloc (escalade).
Maintenant que ma sant m'a jou des tours (nan, ce n'est pas le dopage, je n'avais pas les moyens), ben ... c'est plus dur.
J'ai du arrter, et puis quand je vais mieux, j'essaie de me remettre au sport, mais c'est pas facile, surtout quand je me tape une "crise" qui me mets KO pendant 2 mois et demi (j'en sors tout juste)
_(ce qui est "bien" en revanche, c'est que j'ai perdu du poids, je vais tre tout beau pour aller a la plage ! je reste positif ... )_
Mes 2 beau-fils se sont fait une petite salle de muscu prive, donc c'est bien pour se refaire une petite sant, mais c'est vrai que j'ai du mal a tre motiv sans avoir un "vrai" but. (soulever de la fonte pour soulever de la fonte, ca me dprime un peu des fois).
J'ai toujours t attir par tout ce qui touche a la self-defense, j'aimerais bien trouver un bon "maitre" mais maintenant que je ne suis plus a Paris, c'est bizarre comme tout deviens plus dur pour trouver des activits... 

Je regarde pas trop la tl, nanmoins j'ai tendance a rester scotch devant qq trucs d'athl (100, 200, 400m, saut a la perche, javelot), ou bien les anneaux pour la gym, ou bien ... les trucs bizarres et surement peu apprcis comme les Highland Games, avec le fabuleux lanc de tronc d'arbre !  ::mrgreen:: 
J'adore, srieux.
Je suis sur que j'aurais bien aim faire du lanc de troncs d'arbre ... m'enfin, en attendant de retrouver la pche, je fais du soulev de feuilles mortes dans mon jardin, c'est dj pas mal  ::mouarf::

----------


## Romain.2.

> Pour ma part c'est le free-fight et je suis surtour l'UFC.
> 
> J'en ai fais 1 ans et demi et j'aimerais bien reprendre ds l'anne prochaine mais a prend pas mal de temps.
> 
> 
> Voil


J'ai pu voir deux-trois fois de free-fight( l'poque sur TPS... ::mouarf:: ),c'est trs impressionnant.Mais pour avoir un bon niveau,mme en amateur,a prend effectivement beaucoup de  temps  ::?: 




> Je me suis remis au Tai Chi. Mais pour l'instant je fais juste un peu de Gi Gong chez moi pour reconstruire un peu de muscle et de stamina avant de reprendre des cours pour voir le reste (armes, pousses etc...).


Quand j'tais jeune,je faisait du Kung-Fu et je pouvais voir des pratiquants de Tai Chi.Les mouvements sont plus lents,mais ca a l'air d'tre physiquement trs prouvant.




> Personnellement, je prfre la forme physique pure.
> Donc naturellement, musculation et cardio .
> 
> J'aime beaucoup les sports de combat galement pour en avoir pratiquer : essentiellement full contact.
> 
> Sinon les classiques : handball, volley, NBA (je trouve cela assez beau).


La NBA 




> Je ne suis pas les sports mais j'en pratiquent .
> Je suis plutt sport de combats/auto-dfense et aussi cardio/musculation.


Je te conseille de regarder l'pisode"Human Weapons"sur le Krav Maga.Ca passait sur Historia donc c'est en anglais mais pas difficile.Il y a aussi des pisodes sur le close combat,le kung fu,le tae kwon do,la muay thai,le judo,le karat etc...



> Je pense que le clich de l'informaticien gros ou maigre qui passe la journe devant son cran  faire le minimum d'effort est un peu dpass.
> Certes, certains sont fiers de ne faire aucun sport et le revendiquent mais dans mon entourage, beaucoup font du sport  cot de leur travail, surtout des sports de combat pour les hommes et la salle de gym pour les filles (oui j'ai bien dit les filles parce qu'il y en a aussi mais ceci est un autre clich ), on retrouve aussi souvent la plonge sous marine.
> Je pense que a vient du besoin de se dfouler aprs tre rest assis toute la journe.
> 
> Pour ma part, je ne regarde quasiment jamais de sport a la tv (ou sur le net) et je pratique le hockey subaquatique (oui je sais trs peu de gens connaissent et non il n'y a pas de goal qui reste au fond), a dfoule bien et vu que c'est en piscine, j'ai les mme conditions climatiques toute l'anne .


Bien sure que ce sont des clichs,la plupart des programmeurs qui m'entourent font du tennis.Pour les salles de gym,il y a beaucoup de filles.Les publicitaires visent plus les filles que les hommes(avec la"zumba par exemple). 




> 20 ans (env) de bloc (escalade).
> Maintenant que ma sant m'a jou des tours (nan, ce n'est pas le dopage, je n'avais pas les moyens), ben ... c'est plus dur.
> J'ai du arrter, et puis quand je vais mieux, j'essaie de me remettre au sport, mais c'est pas facile, surtout quand je me tape une "crise" qui me mets KO pendant 2 mois et demi (j'en sors tout juste)
> _(ce qui est "bien" en revanche, c'est que j'ai perdu du poids, je vais tre tout beau pour aller a la plage ! je reste positif ... )_
> Mes 2 beau-fils se sont fait une petite salle de muscu prive, donc c'est bien pour se refaire une petite sant, mais c'est vrai que j'ai du mal a tre motiv sans avoir un "vrai" but. (soulever de la fonte pour soulever de la fonte, ca me dprime un peu des fois).
> J'ai toujours t attir par tout ce qui touche a la self-defense, j'aimerais bien trouver un bon "maitre" mais maintenant que je ne suis plus a Paris, c'est bizarre comme tout deviens plus dur pour trouver des activits... 
> 
> Je regarde pas trop la tl, nanmoins j'ai tendance a rester scotch devant qq trucs d'athl (100, 200, 400m, saut a la perche, javelot), ou bien les anneaux pour la gym, ou bien ... les trucs bizarres et surement peu apprcis comme les Highland Games, avec le fabuleux lanc de tronc d'arbre ! 
> J'adore, srieux.
> Je suis sur que j'aurais bien aim faire du lanc de troncs d'arbre ... m'enfin, en attendant de retrouver la pche, je fais du soulev de feuilles mortes dans mon jardin, c'est dj pas mal


La perte de motivation en musculation est le motif de beacoup d'abandons.Suffit de voir le nombre de bancs de musculations et de sacs de frappes d'occasions ( mais comme neuf) sur les brocantes et sur le"leader francais des annonces entres particuliers".Quand la muscu commence a tre dure et qu'on en fait seul,c'est tentant de rester dans son lit  ::mouarf:: 
Je ne connaissais pas le lancer de tronc d'arbres,mais je sais que les russes lancent des rochers  ::lol::

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand j'tais jeune,je faisait du Kung-Fu et je pouvais voir des pratiquants de Tai Chi.Les mouvements sont plus lents,mais ca a l'air d'tre physiquement trs prouvant.


T'es en permanence jambes un peu plies (donc muscles en tension) et les bras sont trs souvent tendus. Et quand tu fatigues plus au niveau des jambes, tu peux toujours plier un peu plus (et a pique  nouveau), jusqu'au jour o tu atteindras le sol  ::aie::  

Aprs quand tu maitrises le mouvement lentement, tu apprends  le faire plus vite (parce que bon, on est pas l que pour faire de la gym  ::D: ).

----------


## Romain.2.

> T'es en permanence jambes un peu plies (donc muscles en tension) et les bras sont trs souvent tendus. Et quand tu fatigues plus au niveau des jambes, tu peux toujours plier un peu plus (et a pique  nouveau), jusqu'au jour o tu atteindras le sol  
> 
> Aprs quand tu maitrises le mouvement lentement, tu apprends  le faire plus vite (parce que bon, on est pas l que pour faire de la gym ).


Ca reste un art martial cre par des moines et mdecins taoistes ::ccool::

----------


## Nhaps

Je fais du eSport ca compte ?

----------


## LooserBoy

Alors moi, c'est plus en rapport avec la nature:
- randonne lgre (dpart le matin, retour milieu/fin d'aprs-midi)
- paintball dans les bois (mme si ce n'est plus tous les dimanches depuis que ma team a t dissoute)
- jardinage chez des voisins gs qui ne peuvent plus bcher, sarcler, tailler les arbres,... (c'est plus prouvant qu'on ne croit surtout quand le soleil cogne)
- un peu de pompes, abdos, tractions, leve de fonte  la maison pour remettre en tat ma musculature qui a pris cher depuis un an et demi.

Et enfin, il y a bien le sport en chambre qui me tente, mais faute de training partner, c'est beaucoup plus compliqu.
 ::dehors::

----------


## bob633

Personnellement je suis l'athltisme et le cyclisme.

Comme l'auteur, le cyclisme est pourri par l'image du dopage, alors que a reste des personnes surentrans au final. S'il suffisait de se piquer pour faire 4000km en 3 semaines, a se saurait. J'aime bien le spectacle, mme si pour beaucoup "c'est chiant et long".

Sinon je cours pas mal (2 - 3 sorties de 10km par semaine) et je pratique la musculation depuis 7 ans.

En effet, quand on parle du clich informaticien boutonneux  lunette, mangeant son paquet de chips devant un manga ou un jeux-vido, je pense qu'on en est (presque) tous trs trs loin de cette image ...

----------


## Invit

Je fais du vlo. Je viens mme au boulot avec rgulirement.
J'apprends  nager. Il n'y a pas d'ge pour commencer...
Je ne regarde pas de sport  la tv.

----------


## Zalawy

Ah,des fois,les geeks consacrent beaucoup temps  ses projets et ils ne prvoient pas rarement un crneau pour faire un sport  ::aie:: 
Pour ma part,je penche vers le kajukenbo mais il existe 3 clubs de l'hexagone et malheureusement,je n'habite pas la ville o le club se trouve.  ::aie:: 
Mais avant dbuter ce sport,j'ai commenc  faire la boxe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Je vois qu'il y a pas mal d'amateur de sport de combat ici.

Vous devriez essayer l'Akido. En plus d'apprendre  vous dfendre, vous apprenez  prserver l'intgrit physique de votre adversaire. C'est bien de se dfendre, c'est encore mieux de ne pas blesser son adversaire...

Tout un art... Martial.

----------


## nasty

Hum, du skate, du paintball (mais pas dans les bois, ca fait mal les branches), et diabolos. Oui le diabolo est un sport, j'ai des courbatures a la fin de l'apres midi!

----------


## tatayo

Pour ma part VTT, course  pied, urban training, muscu,  une femme (donc une belle mre) et 3 bambins  ::aie:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Katyucha

Il y a dj un sondage qui traine  ::): 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...ticiens-sport/

Merci qui ?  ::D:

----------


## TweeKs

Je jouais au Basket en club pendant mes annes collge et j'ai arrt car mon entraineur a du reprendre l'quipe au-dessus de la mienne et il nous l'ont remplac par un vieille c**** pistone.

J'adorais mon entraineur,  la fois  l'coute et strict, c'tait le seul qui croyais en moi et c'est lui qui m'a rendu dingue de ce sport.

Je regrette maintenant d'avoir arrt, j'aurais du continuer juste pour ne pas le dcevoir, alors du coup je m'entrane tout seul pendant 2h le Dimanche matin pour me rappeler ces bon souvenirs.

Je souhaite  tous ceux qui font du sport en club d'avoir la chance d'tre avec un entraineur pareil.



A part a, je regarde le catch rien que pour les comentateurs, ils me font marrer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Pareil que toi pendant 8ans, j'ai fait du foot, j'avais une entraneuse juste gnialissime.
A 14ans j'tais mme lu meilleur joueur de ma rgion. ( je faisais jamais tomb le ballon en jonglant, ca m'a donn beaucoup de points )

Mais aprs elle a tait remplacer par un vieux c**, qui n'avait que la victoire en jeu, et il tenfonais quand on faisais de petites erreurs, donc niveau motivation 0. D'ailleurs notre quipe n'avait pu les rsultats d'avant alors que c'tait la mme.

Donc je me suis barr sans mme dire au revoir.

Et maintenant, tennis, vtt, eSport

----------


## kOrt3x

Dans ma jeunesse, j'ai fais plus de 10 ans de Gym, mais maintenant, c'est un peu de muscu, vlo et jogging.

Rester assis toute la journe,  force, a tasse...

----------


## zeavan

Course de fond a haut niveau, depuis l'age de 8 ans jusqu'a 20 ans a peu pres , maintenant (depuis 15 ans) essentiellement beach volley au moins 1 fois par semaine.
PS: qu'est ce que jai mal aux genoux  ::(:

----------


## Trs80M1

Tir  l'arc.
Si quelqu'un est  Lescar le 7 septembre, un MP et on je jette un godet au bar.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Cardio / Musculation depuis peu
J'ai fait un peu de Ta chi mais c'tait pas assez violent  ::aie::

----------


## Grom61736

Boulot en journe et boulot en soire.
Mon sport c'est de boulotter, ca compte ?  ::aie::

----------


## ledisciple

"J'ai la mme passion, mais pas le mme maillot" ...  ::mrgreen:: 
Je crois que c'est le plus beau slogan trouv par la FFF pour parler d'arbitrage ...

----------


## Pill_S

Personne n'en a parl, mais moi mon truc c'est tout ce qui vole ou est vertigineux (parapente, parachute, saut  l'lastique, via ferrata, etc) et a fait quelques annes que je m'y suis mis (1er saut en parachute il y a 5 ans, puis brevet de parapente dans la foule avec une grosse centaine de vols en 2 ans)

Je trouve qu'avec les mornes journes tristes de travail d'un informaticien moyen (o il ne se passe vraiment pas grand chose d'excitant  part la pause caf, et encore), j'ai bien besoin de ce genre de choses pour faire la balance...

d'autres fanatiques?

 :;):

----------


## Katyucha

> Personne n'en a parl, mais moi mon truc c'est tout ce qui vole ou est vertigineux (parapente, parachute, saut  l'lastique, via ferrata, etc) et a fait quelques annes que je m'y suis mis (1er saut en parachute il y a 5 ans, puis brevet de parapente dans la foule avec une grosse centaine de vols en 2 ans)
> 
> Je trouve qu'avec les mornes journes tristes de travail d'un informaticien moyen (o il ne se passe vraiment pas grand chose d'excitant  part la pause caf, et encore), j'ai bien besoin de ce genre de choses pour faire la balance...
> 
> d'autres fanatiques?


J'ai vol sur Phorus 4 ans  ::):  Le problme est d'avoir les montagnes  porter de main. Sur Paris, c'tait compliqu et prendre la voiture le week end pour aller en Normandie, ok... mais bon a flingue le week end complet. J'avais le niveau juste avant le brevet de pilote et une quarantaine de vols

----------


## Pill_S

Oui c'est sr, c'est un sport trs exigeant (en temps, en ressources et en entranement), mais tellement gratifiant  ::D: 

Moi c'est Aerodyne Joy (voile cole galement), et je pense passer sous Niviuk Hook 3 d'ici 1-2 ans (une gentille EN-B idale pour progresser)

sinon j'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait un site prs de Paris (une petite butte de quelques dizaines de mtres, mais qui permettait de partir en cross quand les thermiques taient bons...) Mais je ne connais plus le nom :/

----------


## Deaf

Montmartre?  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> Oui c'est sr, c'est un sport trs exigeant (en temps, en ressources et en entranement), mais tellement gratifiant 
> 
> Moi c'est Aerodyne Joy (voile cole galement), et je pense passer sous Niviuk Hook 3 d'ici 1-2 ans (une gentille EN-B idale pour progresser)
> 
> sinon j'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait un site prs de Paris (une petite butte de quelques dizaines de mtres, mais qui permettait de partir en cross quand les thermiques taient bons...) Mais je ne connais plus le nom :/


Je crois qu'il y en a une dans le 78, mais elle fut interdite rapidement aux personnes sans brevet de pilotage. Disons que le vachage devait trop monnaie courante ! Le record en plaine part de l 
http://parapente.ffvl.fr/franck-arna...d-france-dista
http://www.liberation.fr/sports/2009...-france_566283

Sinon, il y a prs de Sens, une petite bute ou un mec est parti une fois pour finir prs Chateauroux...

----------


## Nako_lito

Taekwondo, d'ailleurs, fraichement arriv en seine saint denis, je suis  la recherche d'un club.

Si vous en connaissait un. Je suis preneur.

----------


## _zzyx_

> Je crois qu'il y en a une dans le 78, mais elle fut interdite rapidement aux personnes sans brevet de pilotage. Disons que le vachage devait trop monnaie courante ! Le record en plaine part de l


Jeufosse dans le 78, reserv aux top pilotes car pas de possibilit d'y attrir,  Un site depuis lequel le record de France de distance a de nouveau t battu cet t (et vu que le pilote est arriv  la mer a va tre du de faire beaucoup mieux) 

Sinon, dans le 91 il y a les butes de bondoufles (qui comme leurs noms l'indique se situe  Coucouronne) , c'est une pente cole assez populaire (et accessible facilement en transport en commun) 
Et aprs effectivement c'est pas le sport le plus pratique  faire en le de France

----------


## Etanne

> Personne n'en a parl, mais moi mon truc c'est tout ce qui vole ou est vertigineux (parapente, parachute, saut  l'lastique, via ferrata, etc) et a fait quelques annes que je m'y suis mis (1er saut en parachute il y a 5 ans, puis brevet de parapente dans la foule avec une grosse centaine de vols en 2 ans)


a reprsente quel budget de commencer cette activit ?

----------


## Nako_lito

D'ailleurs en parlant de choses volantes, j'ai un parapente  vendre (celui de mon pre pour tre exact). Si qqn est intress, je peux avoir les infos rapidement. Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il est mono place et qu'il en demande 1000 et qu'il est mieux entretenu qu'une pripatticienne par son MAC.

----------


## _zzyx_

> a reprsente quel budget de commencer cette activit ?


Pour te donner une piste de rponse 

Pour le parapente, comptes 500 Euros pour une semaine de stage en cole pro, au bout d'une semaine tu auras fait tes premiers vols, il te faudra encore une  deux semaine pour envisager voler en semi-autonomie (sortie club) et en air-calme. Tu rajoutes le prix du matos (suivant si tu prend du neuf ou de l'Okkaz ca varie de 1000  >3000 Euros). l'adhsion  un club (100-150 Euros en incluant la licence assurance) puis aprs le plus cher le budger essence/covoiturage pour aller voler qui dpend beaucoup de o tu es

Pour le parachute (j'en fait pas) : comptes 1500 Euros pour un stage PAC qui te donne le droit d'aller tout seul dans l'avion (par contre je connais pas les conditions et les autres couts) 

Via ferrata : un harnais d'escalade + kit de via ferrata + casques tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir  100 Euros. pas forcment besoin d'encadrement pour commencer (mais stp commence par des via ferrata facile, c'est jamais dur, mais il y a des gens qui au bout de 2h sur des chelles n'avancent plus (et qui contrairement aux alpinistes/varrapeurs ne savent pas redescendre par leurs propre moyens))

----------


## Pill_S

> a reprsente quel budget de commencer cette activit ?


Alors les chiffres que je donne sont pour la formation en Suisse. Moi j'en ai eu pour environ 6-7kCHF

Compte:

- ~ 2000.- de formation en cole jusqu' la licence Suisse
- 1000.- pour la sellette (neuve)
- 1000.- pour le secours obligatoire (neuf)
- 2000.- pour la voile (occasion)
- 500.- d'quipements divers (casque, chaussures, gants, pantalon, ...)

Plus:
- entre 200.- et 500.- de check annuel du matos (oui, une voile, a doit s'entretenir...)
- 120.- de pliage du parachute de secours,  faire entre 1 et 3 fois par an (ce qui est recommand)
- quelques milliers de francs pour des voyages divers (dans le cadre de l'cole) surtout au Maroc (voler l-bas c'est du bonheur en barre!)

C'est assez cher c'est sr, mais a vaut le coup  ::):

----------


## beuzy

Pour moi c'est du Volley en loisirs et un peu de gym d'appartement (tapis et elliptique)

----------


## TiranusKBX

j'ai fait 
du judo mais juste faire tomber une personne ...
du volley mais j'ai du arrter ceux qui recevaient mes services avaient des fracture (oui je suis bien bourrin  ::mrgreen:: )
du tir  l'arc, a  fini par m'ennuyer
depuis je fait de l'airsoft, qui veut goutter des billes ?

----------


## Invit

Pour ma part, je fais du sport tous les jours (1 heure) aprs le travail. J'alterne musculation, CAP et natation.
Ca fait du bien aprs une dure journe de travail devant l'ordinateur. Ca drouille la machine et a rend euphorique.
Ce qui est bien avec les nouvelles technologies, c'est qu'il est possible maintenant de concilier sport et informatique. La version de l'homme 2.0 a t lance, bientt nous allons fusionner avec les machines, et a c'est beau !

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

..De mon cot,le sport que je pratique est la trottinette,c'est un sport de glisse urbain que je pratique parfois lors de mes dplacements en ville, pour faire des petites courses ,des petits achats
et pour une bonne balade. ::):

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai pratiqu a intensment il y a 2,5 ans.

C'tait lundi, mercredi et vendredi, et des fois le dimanche, musculation + un peu de cardio.
Mais socialement c'est compliqu : habitant en banlieue parisienne, j'allais dans une salle en banlieue, c'tait se fermer  pas mal de soires sur Paris. J'avais fait a car j'tais en intercontrat, et je me demandais combien de temps j'allais y rester. Rsultat, j'ai fait une priode d'essai renouvele (4 + 3 mois), puis je suis rest un mois en recherche, puis deux mois d'interco dans ma nouvelle boite...

Je pouvais donc tre  16h30  la salle (il y a quand mme beaucoup de mecs  la muscu  cette heure-ci... quand j'tais en recherche j'y allais  15h et l y a que des seniors  ::):  ), et donc pouvoir me librer pour 21h en soire ^^

Dsormais j'ai arrt la muscu, j'essaie de m'y remettre par les mthodes  la maison (Lafay par exemple) ; je fais pas mal de courses, je cours pas avec les Parisiens mais je ne perds pas trop de temps. Par contre j'aime pas courir avec mes lunettes et je me suis dj rtam plusieurs fois le soir, du coup je ne cours que le samedi / dimanche matin... pas un super rythme pour amliorer ses performances. Actuellement je suis sur du 5'30" / km sur une sortie longue (10 ou 15 kms) et sur du 5'20" sur des sorties plus courtes.

Je faisais pas mal de piscine aussi, mais j'ai un peu arrt, par flemme. Mais c'est bien car a me dtendait bien le dos.

Ha ouaip sinon je me suis dit que si un jour je gagnais au loto, je ferai du tir--l'arc, du parcours et de l'escrime, et je pourrais me la jouer Asssassin's Creed ^^'

----------


## escartefigue

D'aprs ce qui prcde, personne ne suit les sports mcaniques ?

Il est vrai que les vnements majeurs sont pour la plupart sur des chaines payantes

Jusqu' il y a 2 ans je suivais assez rgulirement le championnat du monde moto2 et moto GP et un peu le superbike et la F1, mais dsormais c'est un peu compliqu, il faut trouver des sites de streaming non pourris par les pubs, voire pire, par les virus, et avec une qualit d'image suffisante. La plupart sont en anglais ou en espagnol.

Quelle rage de voir qu'il y a tant de place accorde  quelques rares sports qui mobilisent toute l'antenne, alors que d'autres sont oublis.

Les amateurs de badminton, pelote basque, tennis de table et autres sport mdiatiquement oublis me comprendront
Certains de ces sports sont pourtant trs spectaculaires

----------


## tatayo

> D'aprs ce qui prcde, personne ne suit les sports mcaniques ?


Je crois surtout que la discussion porte sur le(s) sport(s) pratiqu(s), et non suivi(s)  la tl.

Tatayo.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je crois surtout que la discussion porte sur le(s) sport(s) pratiqu(s), et non suivi(s)  la tl.
> 
> Tatayo.


Ouais, mais imagine qu'il coure ( pinces) aprs les voitures de rallye par exemple! La c'est du sport ! Pour les suivre, effectivement, faut tre costaud ..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Les echecs  ::D: 

Anciennement volleyeur et rugbyman durant mes annees d'etudes.

----------


## Cheetor

Vu que le fil est relanc :
Natation et muscu/cardio pour la forme, vol  voile (avion sans moteur) pour la passion. 

( pas la peine de zoomer, c'est une photo trouve sur google, pas issu de mon rpertoire perso  :;):  )

----------


## Glutinus

> Les echecs 
> 
> Anciennement volleyeur et rugbyman durant mes annees d'etudes.


Moi aussi !
Les checs... amoureux  ::aie:: 
Avec tous les vents que je me suis pris, je devrais pouvoir aller loin en planche  voile.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je crois surtout que la discussion porte sur le(s) sport(s) pratiqu(s), et non suivi(s)  la tl.
> 
> Tatayo.


Non, car pour rappel, voici le sujet initial :




> Bonsoir,
> Sortons des clichs classiques du programmeur et parlons sport.Quels sports pratiquez vous *et/ou que vous suivez*? et pourquoi ce sport? 
> Perso, je suis la boxe thai(ou muay thai) car je trouve que c'est un sport noble et impressionnant.Mme si son retour "a la mode" pourri ce milieu.J'espre pouvoir commencer ce sport ds la fin de cette anne.
> a vous!


Et les rponses qui prcdent concernent  la fois la pratique et le suivi

----------


## Softcadbury

Boxe anglaise pour ma part. Rien de tel que de casser des bouches aprs une journe remplie de bugs!  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore trouv leur passion, voici un lien qui pourra peut tre susciter des vocations  ::weird:: 

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/decouvert...ng_126945.html

----------


## germanika

Bonjour  vous,

j'ai remarqu qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de dames qui participent  cette discussion,

je me lance, je pratique le jujitsu brsilien, le self defense et tous les jours je marche et fais du yoga,

beaucoup d'entre vous parlent d'arts martiaux c'est top!  ::):

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Bonjour  tous,
Whaaaa, que de sports de combat ! je crois avoir lu de tout.

Moi c'est running et un peu de musculation mais rien d'intense, c'est juste pour l'entretien et pour dstresser. 

A l tl je suis :
- Le snooker (billard) parce que j'y ai jou pendant 17 ans. D'ailleurs je recommande  ceux qui aiment les checs d'essayer car derrire le billard il y a la technique, la prcision et de la stratgie (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est l'endormissent qui se cache derrire  ::mrgreen:: )

- Le rugby et j'aime bien aussi regarder l'UFC.

----------


## germanika

@vincent PETIT

le jjb est aussi considr comme un jeu d'chec...........humain, en fait c'est un vrai casse tte aussi bien physique que mental!  ::):

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Je veux bien te croire, car justement j'avais dj remarqu depuis longtemps (trs longtemps mme car je regarde l'UFC depuis l'poque de Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture etc... a date pas d'hier  ::aie:: ) que les combattants pratiquant le JJB, Georges St-Pierre ou Anderson da Silva taient redoutables voir plus redoutables que les lutteurs comme Randy Couture ou Matt Hughes. 

Les soumissions sont hypers efficaces et je conois que faire par exemple une cl de bras  quelqu'un qui connait aussi bien que toi comment on fait et comment en s'en dfait doit demander beaucoup de stratgies (piges, diversions, ...) pour prendre le dessus.

----------


## germanika

Bonjour,

Pour le jjb c'est tout  fait a @Vincent Petit tu es plus fort en combat au sol d'o le fait que les combattants de mma le pratiquant amnent leurs adversaires au sol, une fosi au sol c'est foutu pour eux!  ::aie::  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> Pour le jjb c'est tout  fait a @Vincent Petit tu es plus fort en combat au sol d'o le fait que les combattants de mma le pratiquant amnent leurs adversaires au sol, une fosi au sol c'est foutu pour eux!


Ca serait bon de fournir un lexique des acronymes histoire d'tre comprhensible par les non-initis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vincent PETIT

En effet ! Moi non plus je n'y ai pas pens  ::D: .

JJB = Jiu-jitsu brsilien (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiu-jitsu_br%C3%A9silien)

Au Canada vous avez une lgende ! Georges St-Pierre (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_St-Pierre)

----------


## Invit

> Au Canada vous avez une lgende ! Georges St-Pierre (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_St-Pierre)


On l'appelle GSP ici !  ::ptdr::  On ne s'en sort pas !
Et mma, j'imagine que ce n'est pas une mutuelle dans ce contexte  :;):

----------


## germanika

> On l'appelle GSP ici !  On ne s'en sort pas !
> Et mma, j'imagine que ce n'est pas une mutuelle dans ce contexte


En effet mma = mixed martial arts  ::D:

----------

